# Has anyone else never cut their child's toenails?



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

Is this normal? My son's toenails have always looked fine but they don't seem to grow... At all!
His fingernails grow like mad but his toenails have absolutely nothing to cut.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

My DD is two and I've cut SOME of her toenails once. Like yours, the fingernails grow like crazy and the hair does grow some although it's hard to see with curls. I'm not exactly concerned.


----------



## dyani (Mar 26, 2012)

I have never cut my 17 month old's toenails. His fingernails grow fast & sometimes kind of peel off before I get a chance to cut them, but the toenails just stay the same. I never thought too much about it.


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 24, 2011)

My 20-mo-old DD's toenails sometimes get out of control but mostly they seem to wear down on their own?


----------

